

37 Signals/Get Satisfaction Conflict Resolved - kwamenum86
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1650-get-satisfaction-or-else#comment_41904
The comment is from Thor Muller, CTO of Get Satisfaction.  GS basically implements all of the demands from 37s.
======
kwamenum86
The comment is from Thor Muller, CTO of Get Satisfaction. GS basically
implements all of the demands from 37s.

